# Pc Build with Intel i7 in mind, EUROPE



## Moac (Sep 28, 2008)

Hiya all

It seems I am in the need of a new pc. My old pc kinda failed on me, black screen of death. wont boot. wont even show bios, like 6 years old=(

For new pc:
I think i want the Intel i7. seems to be good. or do you disagree? 
I want the motherboard to be GOOD, I want it to support more then One graphics card, i7 multiple SLI support?

its fine if all the pc is already build , because i have NEVER build my own pc, Dont know how difficult it might be.

*Budget*: lets say 1500 -1600 euro (a bit more or less)

Brands: Intel? they seem to be stable. 

Multitasking: regular stuff, games with browser + some tabs. and videos.

Gaming: Crysis on high but also games like GTA4, Cod4, old games, maplestory. Also i want the game to run Europa universalis 3.

Calculations: rendering? photoshop? I sometimes use photoshop to add animation to pictures... thats about it.

Overclocking: never done it, wont bother to if I can run my stuff smooth.

Storage: and 80+ SSD or regulor 500+ HHD

Legacy Support: i never everything , my Old pc seems to be dead"black screen"

Operating System: Dont need an OS to come with the Pc as I already have Vista, but its fine if they offer it in the package. 
later I want the pc to be able to run Windows 7.

Case: need one, good one.

Accessories: don't need mouse or keyboard.

Memory: need it. 

Monitor: I have a neovo screen.

Location: Sweden / Europe. i need it near me or cheap and safe to send.

I have been Looking at these sites. they seem to offer some Pcs. 
Could anyone rate these Pc specs for me considering the pricing. I got NO clue about specs.

*option 1*. http://www.scandisc.se/product_info.php?cPath=82_84&products_id=7557 this shop is near were i live.
Does the specs they mention seem to be any good, or is it a fair price. and they price it in kr, 15999kr that is like 1550 euro.

*option 2*. Something like the pc he mentions. http://gamesareevil.com/2009/04/gaming-and-the-core-i7/

*option 3*. Something you think is of better value, cheaper or better.

I thank you for your Help.:wink:

ps. sorry for my English Typing , its not the best.:sigh:


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

I recently brought an i7 and so far I'm enjoying it. I can play games like mass effect, crysis, far cry2, empire total war in the highest setting (that is of course if you have a good video card and good amount of ram also. Get at least 3gb ram for vista) But something you should know about the i7. I heard that it doesn't support XP. So you're kinda stuck with vista or if windows 7 beta support it.


----------



## Moac (Sep 28, 2008)

theReaper0908 said:


> I recently brought an i7 and so far I'm enjoying it. I can play games like mass effect, crysis, far cry2, empire total war in the highest setting (that is of course if you have a good video card and good amount of ram also. Get at least 3gb ram for vista) But something you should know about the i7. I heard that it doesn't support XP. So you're kinda stuck with vista or if windows 7 beta support it.


thats strange that it doesnt support xp...=/ 
you seem to know about Pc specs. could you tell me if, under option 1. 
if the specs are worth the price? if the graphics card is good, and if the motherboard is good.

also is Graphics card the same as video card? sorry i am novice. in such matters.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are XP drives for Gigabyte and Asus X58 boards so I would say most boards will support XP.

Any prebuild PC you buy now with a OS installed will have Vista.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

The option 1 looks good, might be a little underpowered but it should be fine. Also only 3 gigs???? Thats the lowest amount you can have for vista, I would say bare minimum of 4 gigs. Thats an easy and cheap upgrade. If you do upgrade get 2x2 gig sticks not 4 1 gigs.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

i7 is tri-channel as in 3 sticks so 3gig, 6gig, 9Gig you get the idea.


----------



## Moac (Sep 28, 2008)

in option 1. is the motherboard any good? can it support More then one graphics card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's an Intel DSOX58 that has 3 PCIEx16 video slots, from what I've seen on the forum if they boot out box and install the OS they've been ok, but we have seen a fair amount of DOA ones.


----------



## Moac (Sep 28, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> It's an Intel DSOX58 that has 3 PCIEx16 video slots, from what I've seen on the forum if they boot out box and install the OS they've been ok, but we have seen a fair amount of DOA ones.


 what is DOA ones?. ones that dont work? also would you say, looking at the specs on option 1. that its worth the Money, about 1550 Euro.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dead On Arrival, If your buying prebuilt you won't have an issue as it will have already been started before you get it.

1550 Euro is about $2100 US? about right for a good i7 setup prebuilt, It has a Good PSU, Good Ram, Good Case, the Video Card isn't named but the rest of their components seem to be top of the line, a lot of shops will stuff cheap PSU's and Ram in them but this one looks to be using all good pieces.


----------



## Moac (Sep 28, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Dead On Arrival, If your buying prebuilt you won't have an issue as it will have already been started before you get it.
> 
> 1550 Euro is about $2100 US? about right for a good i7 setup prebuilt, It has a Good PSU, Good Ram, Good Case, the Video Card isn't named but the rest of their components seem to be top of the line, a lot of shops will stuff cheap PSU's and Ram in them but this one looks to be using all good pieces.



yea its around 2k us dollar. I think. 

thanks for the info about the specs. 

They name GeForce GTX260 896MB, is that not the Graphics card, and are not Video and graphics card the same? sorry i am novice.

if i am to buy the One in option 1. Ill let them add 2x 2Gb of ram, and later Ill buy 1x 2Gb more. btw , does this motherboard support 3GB in One RAM unit? making it 9Gb ram of total. also does vista Support so much RAM? 
also a stupid question, this is a 64bit system right..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ram sticks come in sets of 3 sticks for that board they can be 1 Gig, 2 Gig or 4Gig on each stick, 3 2Gig sticks for 6Gig total is all you'll need, one thing to note on this if the OS is 32Bit it can only address up to 4Gig and report around 3.2gig as available, you would need Windows 64Bit to have over 4Gig of Ram I suspect they are selling 32bit from the description.
The Ram should be added in matched sets of 3 to work correctly.

The components themselves are all 64bit capable, and will run either a 32bit or 64bit os.

Yes the GeForce GTX260 896MB is the video/graphic card Nvidia makes the chips on the card but other manufactures make and assemble the cards like XFX, EVGA, Paliat to name a few. 

Here are the specs on the motherboard> http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/DX58SO/DX58SO-overview.htm


----------



## Moac (Sep 28, 2008)

I have recently found a Site , were you can buy parts, like newegg , but its for Sweden the site is called Webhallen.se.

I look around and found some "good?" parts.

Could anyone rate these parts and also tell me , if they will work together, Like if the stuff fits in the computer case and so on.

Note. the Cases , have no PSU? idk what that means, do i have to buy it?
Note2. What else do I need to make the Case sound less? if need be.. idk



*CASE*. Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case - Black (NO PSU) or Cooler Master Cosmos S 1100 - Silver / black (No PSU) , what makes less noise?

*Motherboard*. Asus - Socket 1366 - ATX Intel X58 (P6T Deluxe V2) - DDR3

*Powersupply*. Corsair PowerSupply (PSU) 750W TX ATX
*
DDR3 RAM*. Corsair XMS3 6144MB DDR3 PC3-10666 1333MHz (9-9-9-24) (3x2048MB) 

*CPU*. Intel Core i7 920 2,66GHz / 9MB / 4,8GT/s Socket 1366 (Boxed)

*DVD/burner*. Samsung Intern SATA DVD±RW 22x - Svart (Dual Layer) (SH-S223F) (Retail) 

*HDD*. Samsung SpinPoint F1 1TB (7200RPM / 32MB Cache

*GraphicsCard*. One of these? Follow links, plz.

Gigabyte GeForce GTX260 OC 896MB
http://www.webhallen.com/prod.php?id=94098

Asus GeForce GTX 285 1GB
http://www.webhallen.com/prod.php?id=93951

or any of ther others on this site, In the price range of the other two.
http://www.webhallen.com/sok.php?sokord=gtx&x=0&y=0&avd=3&konsol=13&genre=38

I thank you all for the help. ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All looks good don't over look this card> http://www.webhallen.com/prod.php?id=96984


----------



## Moac (Sep 28, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> All looks good don't over look this card> http://www.webhallen.com/prod.php?id=96984


so you recommend that card over the 260? they seem to have same 896mb?

Also what case should I use? Do does cases seem any good? , the ones I picked.. any cases you recommend? 

I know that Full towers are bigger then mid towers. what is the best one for my setup, I might perhaps later add One more graphics card. Does the motherboard support two or even three cards?.

also does the motherboard Support "DDR3 sli?" idk what its called. but it like boosts you performance of the DDR3 if you have 3 of same kind installed. 

Anything else i need to think of. "the cooling paste" to put on the Cpu. 
or any Fans? I have seen Videos People Putting something big on their "i7" like a cooling thingy. do I have that? do i need it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Both cases are good I like the Cosmos myself, it's probably the quieter one.
The 3 sticks will run tri-channel.
The CPU comes with heat sink and a thermal pad, if you want to OC upgrade it to a Zalman 9700 with the 1333 bracket, and Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste.
The board supports 2 cards at x16/x16 or 3 at x16/x8/x8.


----------



## Moac (Sep 28, 2008)

i have been looking around furthermore and found these item.
http://www.misco.se under "Datorkomponenter"

*Case*: Cooler Master HAF 932 (Svart), no PSU	

*Power Supply*: Corsair TX850W - 850 Watt 

*HDD*: Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ 32MB 1TB 

*RAM*: Corsair XMS3 minne - 6 GB ( 3 x 2 GB ) - DIMM 240-pin - DDR3 

*GPU*: Asus Geforce GTX 295 1792mb DDR3 PCI-E DVI 

*DVD Drive*: Samsung DVD Recorder 22x +R/+RW -R/-RW Lightscribe SATA 
*
CPU processor*: Intel Core i7 920 2,66GHz Box 
*
Motherboard*: ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 - ATX - iX58 

*CPU Fan*: Cooler Master V8

The *questions *I have about this Set.

1. Will the CPU fan fit inside the case? is the Case airflow Good?

2. Since the Case Does not come with Fans, what fans do i need. any kind of 120 200 and such? you recommend any good?

3. The power Supply, will it work with my set?. does it have all the "pins" connections needed, even for the Gtx 295?. Does it support Duel SLI?
I read that this powerSupply only has one 12V Connection.. what does that even mean, will it work nonetheless?

4. The graphics card is good.. but will it fit the Case, and still run at normal temperature. is the GTX 295 Worth its price? :wave:

5. This build, would it be hard to OC to like 3.5 Ghz CPU. without Worry about the stability. i might have the PC on ALOT.

Thank you all. I hope for quick responds.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The build looks good, are you sure the case comes with no fans, the last one I used came with 1 140mm and 3 230mm fans> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...Computer Case With Side Panel Window - Retail


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

man, I LOVE that HAF case....wish I had the room on my desk to put it


----------



## Moac (Sep 28, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> The build looks good, are you sure the case comes with no fans, the last one I used came with 1 140mm and 3 230mm fans> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...Computer Case With Side Panel Window - Retail


Silly me. I now looked at the site again and Noticed it saying 
that you get 4 fans of the sizes you mentioned.

Perhaps if not much to ask, could you or someone answer , if able, some of the questions I mentioned in my Previous post. the questions 3 , 4 and 5.

This powerSupply corsair 850W has 1 12V . What does that mean? is that good or bad.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I prefer single rail PSU's to multiple rails, with a single rail all the power is available to use, with multiple rails you can have 1 or more under used and 1 or more over used.
The Corsair TX series are very good units.

All will fit in the case and the power supply will have more then enough connectors.
3.5 is doable on that CPU however I think it would better serve you the stay around 3-3.1Ghz.


----------



## Moac (Sep 28, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> I prefer single rail PSU's to multiple rails, with a single rail all the power is available to use, with multiple rails you can have 1 or more under used and 1 or more over used.
> The Corsair TX series are very good units.
> 
> All will fit in the case and the power supply will have more then enough connectors.
> 3.5 is doable on that CPU however I think it would better serve you the stay around 3-3.1Ghz.


Just wanna thank you for all the Help Wrench. THANK YOU.ray:
When I get the PC build items, Ill perhaps need more help.:wave:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------

